

Surfing the Google Wave: List of Bots and Gadgets - yarapavan
http://nerdvittles.com/?p=649
Seems the original list is taken from:
http://sites.google.com/site/gwaveextensions/extensions-list
======
yarapavan
Seems the original list is taken from:
<http://sites.google.com/site/gwaveextensions/extensions-list>

